# Hidden Ratings System...



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Does Uber have this system in place?After reading many posts on CSR's email interactions, I have a thought that CSR's rate drivers on their interaction of a ticket. 
Maybe thehappytypist could shade light on this. 
Also, are CSR's able to flag a drivers' account based on professionalism and/or other factors?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Does Uber have this system in place?After reading many posts on CSR's email interactions, I have a thought that CSR's rate drivers on their interaction of a ticket.
> Maybe thehappytypist could shade light on this.
> Also, are CSR's able to flag a drivers' account based on professionalism and/or other factors?


1. Heeeeell no, CSRs don't get to rate drivers after a support interaction. As far as Uber's concerned, drivers are also customers so they can be as ******y as they want.

2. We can't flag a driver's account, exactly, but we can make a note that others can see. Whenever you receive one of those little slap on the wrist texts saying you did something wrong? Those are all noted on the account as well.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. Heeeeell no, CSRs don't get to rate drivers after a support interaction. As far as Uber's concerned, drivers are also customers so they can be as ******y as they want.
> 
> 2. We can't flag a driver's account, exactly, but we can make a note that others can see. Whenever you receive one of those little slap on the wrist texts saying you did something wrong? Those are all noted on the account as well.


Can uber place a driver on double secret probation?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Can uber place a driver on double secret probation?


Nooooot sure what you mean there lol If a driver is in trouble, we tell them. Or they just find out when they can't log in to drive.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Nooooot sure what you mean there lol If a driver is in trouble, we tell them. Or they just find out when they can't log in to drive.


What happens to all the support requests that go unanswered? Do they they just end up unassigned to CSRs and get deleted, or do they get assigned and just not dealt with?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. Heeeeell no, CSRs don't get to rate drivers after a support interaction. As far as Uber's concerned, drivers are also customers so they can be as ******y as they want.
> 
> 2. We can't flag a driver's account, exactly, but we can make a note that others can see. Whenever you receive one of those little slap on the wrist texts saying you did something wrong? Those are all noted on the account as well.


Uh oh, I knew I should have opted out of the texts


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Can uber place a driver on double secret probation?


POST # 3 /Lidman : WHAT?! You've
managed to Miss out
on Thursdays with SOBE? He was on
a Continuous 24hr. Deactivation on
Successive Thursdays for Avatar Im-
personation or Somesuch Bogus T.K.
#[F]Uberisms that I care to forget.

"Here's Johnny!" ( "The Shining")


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think the Worchester was on DSP for a while.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think the Worchester was on DSP for a while.


Is that miniature german shepard as your avatar?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Is that miniature german shepard as your avatar?


well that wasn't exactly done by design, just can't seem enlarge it enough to fill the whole box.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> well that wasn't exactly done by design, just can't seem enlarge it enough to fill the whole box.


 Well he is cute, like inspector rex and ri tin tin


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you! thehappytypist



thehappytypist said:


> 1. Heeeeell no, CSRs don't get to rate drivers after a support interaction. As far as Uber's concerned, drivers are also customers so they can be as ******y as they want.


Knowing how much Uber is so data hungry, it seem to me that if indeed they view us also as customers then, *there is a rating system in place*. You may not be at liberty to say.



thehappytypist said:


> 2. We can't flag a driver's account, exactly, but we can make a note that others can see. Whenever you receive one of those little slap on the wrist texts saying you did something wrong? Those are all noted on the account as well.


These "notes" that are placed on our account are or can also be called "Flags". No?

So, one last question. 
Do drivers' ratings affect the quantity and quality of rides available? Ie. Is Uber able to redirect requests to certain drivers?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What happens to all the support requests that go unanswered? Do they they just end up unassigned to CSRs and get deleted, or do they get assigned and just not dealt with?


Note that this is all 'as far as I know' there's a lot of behind the scenes things I may not be aware of.

All tickets are either handled or is a duplicate ticket and is closed without response and the original ticket handled (say when someone sends multiple emails about the same issue). Escalated tickets go to Tier 2 and those take a while to get answered. If everything has been said and it's just devolved into an argument, it's closed without further response. That's protocol as I know it. If someone is misbehaving, then anything could be happening.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Thank you! thehappytypist
> 
> Knowing how much Uber is so data hungry, it seem to me that if indeed they view us also as customers then, *there is a rating system in place*. You may not be at liberty to say.
> 
> ...


That's just not how customer service works everywhere, especially on the phones. CSRs are to be treated as doormats and punching bags with little to no recourse. Take the abuse and smile, don't forget to pop a pill before your shift (reps being medicated to do the job isn't as uncommon as you think). This is why we all love the fact that this is via email only, it means we don't have to be yelled at over the phone. It's much easier to take in text. They only time they considered taking action against a rider because of their behavior towards a CSR, it was them calling the girl a c*nt. They got a warning. That's the nature of the job - either the rep you're talking to is a jaded hard-ass who has zero ****s left to give and so is able to withstand it, or someone who actually cares and is affected by what's said even though we know we shouldn't be.

Seriously, there is no system in place where CSRs rate drivers except as a rider after taking a trip with said driver. They don't care how WE feel about it, it's our job.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I feel for you (CSRS) I'm coming up on one year driving. In the course of it, I've had nothing but favorable and quick interactions, except one incident where I sounded off to a pax via text because of is low rating. I'm sure I have a so called "note" aka flag. The OP Manager even called me to get my side of the story, where he understood my side as I did his as well. 
All these drivers posting these claims of poor customer service I believe it to be all a result of your their misbehavior toward the CSR. 
Stay well thehappytypist !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> All these drivers posting these claims of poor customer service I believe it to be all a result of your their misbehavior toward the CSR.


Lol. And I believe fate is being tempted here. Meet Manvitha. Manvitha works for Uber support.

May 13, 18:04

When I try to log on to the driver app I get the message "ERROR Your driver account has not been activated" and I cannot go online

This has happened before. I was deactivated because your system thought that some of my documents, including my drivers license, were missing.

I just checked my dashboard and again it is saying that my drivers license is missing. Below this incorrect notification is the image of my drivers license!!!

Please reactivate me. All of my documents are uploaded and correct on your system.

Elelegido
---------

*Manvitha at Uber* (Uber)

May 14, 20:17

Hi Elelegido,

So glad to hear you are still interested in partnering with Uber. Happy to help you finish up the process - since you've already passed your background check, you're almost done!

Just head to *partners.uber.com.* You can login with your email address and the password you created when you started the application process. If you forgot your password, you can reset it at partners.uber.com/forgot-password.

It may take up to 48 hours for documents to be approved, and we'll send you a message as soon as that's complete.

Make sure to also update your banking information at vault.uber.com so that you can get setup for direct deposits too.

I also put together some information that I thought might be helpful for you:


Help.uber.com
How to update documents
Add Vehicle to Account
Introduction to Uber video
If you need any help along the way, let me know!

Best,

*Manvitha at Uber*
help.uber.com
------------

No misbehavior towards CSRs here, just a factual description of the issue. Beware making blanket statements like the one you made above. Manvitha is out there, waiting to screw up _your_ support request. 

But poor support is actually quite serious. Some CSRs' failure to take their jobs seriously is not just an inconvenience for drivers; it costs them real money every day through lost earnings. That is why it irritates drivers so.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lol. And I believe fate is being tempted here. Meet Manvitha. Manvitha works for Uber support.
> 
> May 13, 18:04
> 
> ...


Manvitha is an overseas rep and this is a great example of what they do. Fire off a canned answer without even reading the entire message, probably just the subject line since your first sentence very succinctly describes the issue. (It makes my tech support side very happy.) US CSRs definitely aren't perfect but those people just plain suck.

I imagine you can look forward to more of that since they keep firing US reps but hiring on more in India and the Philippines. All of us are either looking for new jobs or riding it out as long as we can so we can collect unemployment when it's our time to go.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Manvitha is an overseas rep and this is a great example of what they do. Fire off a canned answer without even reading the entire message, probably just the subject line since your first sentence very succinctly describes the issue. (It makes my tech support side very happy.) US CSRs definitely aren't perfect but those people just plain suck.
> 
> I imagine you can look forward to more of that since they keep firing US reps but hiring on more in India and the Philippines. All of us are either looking for new jobs or riding it out as long as we can so we can collect unemployment when it's our time to go.


I thought uber had bigger plans for you CSRs. When or if they go IPO. Stock options? Referral Bonus pay? You might hit it big happy. That'll certainly make you a "what your screen name says">


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I thought uber had bigger plans for you CSRs. When or if they go IPO. Stock options? Referral Bonus pay? You might hit it big happy. That'll certainly make you a "what your screen name says">


I'm one of the ones that are riding it out. I'm keeping my expectations low lol


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

You have to think big Happy. Live the American dream!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. Heeeeell no, CSRs don't get to rate drivers after a support interaction. As far as Uber's concerned, drivers are also customers so they can be as ******y as they want.
> 
> 2. We can't flag a driver's account, exactly, but we can make a note that others can see. Whenever you receive one of those little slap on the wrist texts saying you did something wrong? Those are all noted on the account as well.


thehappytypist so what do I make of this? Is it automated or handwritten? Should I argue about it or be quiet? Is this a proof that cancellations DO affect ratings? I never spoke/texted with any of cancelled riders so statement that I've discriminated by destination is purely fictional. They don't know, only guess why I was canceling.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Red said:


> thehappytypist so what do I make of this? Is it automated or handwritten? Should I argue about it or be quiet? Is this a proof that cancellations DO affect ratings? I never spoke/texted with any of cancelled riders so statement that I've discriminated by destination is purely fictional. They don't know, only guess why I was canceling.


You know, I'm not sure when it comes to the texts. Those aren't done at the CSR level at all.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You know, I'm not sure when it comes to the texts. Those aren't done at the CSR level at all.


Thanks! Is it Josh & Co then?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Red said:


> Thanks! Is it Josh & Co then?


Basically yes. They're sent out by driver ops.


----------

